# IBCC Requirements



## ashrizwan (Mar 24, 2013)

In the IBCC requirement criteria it says you need chemistry , biology and physics at A-level standard to apply for MBBS at PAK which i am guessing is same as FSC. But i have done chemsitry , biology and maths. Does that make a difference?? Because in the UK , the only subject they see as a requirement is chemistry . Maybe i am wrong, but if someone could clear it up, it would really help reduce the stress.


----------

